# Avatar Problems



## noodles (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm getting "Invalid URL" whenever I try to use a new avatar that I dropped on photobucket. I can load the picture in my browser fine.


----------



## b3n (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks like it's working now...


----------



## noodles (Aug 22, 2006)

Nope, still doing it. FWIW, I'm hosting my pics on photobucket.


----------



## Scott (Aug 22, 2006)

not putting the IMG tags are you?


----------



## noodles (Aug 22, 2006)

Nope. I even tried right clicking on the picture, and copying the location. It just flat out won't accept a new avatar or profile picture.


----------



## Popsyche (Aug 22, 2006)

Could be, you know who!


----------



## Scott (Aug 22, 2006)

Optimus Prime?


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2006)

The acutal URL would be super helpful here. 

Why not just upload it to the server?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 22, 2006)

Scott said:


> Optimus Prime?


Is far superior to anything noodles has ever had as an avatar.


----------



## Scott (Aug 22, 2006)

There is also little hope for whatever he has in the works


----------



## noodles (Aug 23, 2006)

Chris said:


> The acutal URL would be super helpful here.



http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a398/noodlesatf/Avatars/thislime.jpg



> Why not just upload it to the server?



That's what I wound up doing, but I still want to know why it isn't working. Plus, I hate to clutter up your server with a bunch of avatars.


----------



## Drew (Aug 23, 2006)

noodles, I feel like I'm missing the joke on that avatar... could you explain?


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 23, 2006)

You haven't seen the infamous "Trivium Lyric Interpretation"?


----------



## Drew (Aug 23, 2006)

Nope.  I'll hunt it down.


----------



## noodles (Aug 23, 2006)

No need, Drew.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNLDLyeepVs


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2006)

FLYING TH' HUSKY!!


----------



## Steve (Aug 23, 2006)

Fucking awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt Crooks (Aug 23, 2006)

noodles said:


> No need, Drew.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNLDLyeepVs



You should be using the broken Dwarf!


----------

